# Michael Jackson Prosthetic?



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make a Michael Jackson prosthetic face?


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for the link, I am trying to look for a prosthtic if possible. How about the huge wig he wore for THIS IS IT.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

...I hope this isn't for laughs


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

definately not for laughs


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

would like to recreate him during the THIS IS It announcement in his honor. It is still surreal.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

good to hear that you are honoring him. I'm sure there will be some a-holes out there who will dress up as him to mock him


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Why not dress up as him during his Thriller era, I'm not a fan, but I think he looked much better during this phase. I think him in the red leather thriller outfit is the most iconic image of him, plus it'll be fantastic for Halloween.


Thriller Zombie prosthetic
Michael Jackson Thriller Zombie Halloween Prosthetic - eBay (item 260472129601 end time Sep-08-09 19:01:38 PDT)

Thriller Costume
thriller costume, great deals on Clothing, Shoes Accessories, Entertainment Memorabilia on eBay!


----------

